# Hello Everyone, I'm new!



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello everyone on CatForum.com! My name is Paula and I have one lovley kitten (getting another one tomorow thoe!), his name is Milo and hes a half Persian, half something ells. Hes black and white coloured and has quite an personality!
When we first got him he wasent afraid at all, he played with me on the way back home in the car. When we got him home he ran around exploring our whole appartment. He wouldent have any "safe room" time, he just wanted to check the whole place out and play with anything he saw. Already on the first day he was cuddeling and playing with us. We are really happy with his personality and how hes turned out! He loves water, even water bottles. Yes. the Nightmare. How to teach a cat not to do things when he will jump in the bath with you and does not run for his life when u wave a watter bottle at him? He has a biting fetish we are hoping he will grow out of, because we sure havent managed to make it stop!

Hes 6 months now and we are getting him a playmate (which we should have done in the first case really...) so that he has someone of his own species to interact with during the day when we might be gone. The kitten we are getting tomorow is 15 weeks old, and compleatly white (appart from 2 little lines on her forehead). Cant say much about her really at the moment as I dont know her at all (we will be driving 2 hours to pick her up then 2 hours back home).

My bigest wory is if they will get along!

Ill post some pictures of Milo if anyone wants to see him


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

aww I love new kittens!


----------



## BPB (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome! I am new too. Love cats and love forums.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

*New Guy*

Hi from the frozen Northland in Minnesota. I'm Denny - old retired federal agent and combat tank commander. I live on some acreage North of the Twin Cities Metro, surrounded by other residents who have some acreage. There is a deer herd, foxes, rabbits, ducks, numerous birds, groundhogs, possums, raccoons, etc. Sadly, because of this, people drop off unwanted cats from time to time. Over the years, several wild cats have lived under my porch and I have fed them. One in particular was there for 8 years. I fed him almost daily - food scraps and cat food (I have heated water sources for all the animals) and he never let me touch him. I made a house for him but he never used it. He had some other place that he went to for shelter. Currently, I have another stray, Midnight the cat. I made an insulated house for him under the porch and I have an insulated (and heated) house in the garage along with food and water (heated), and a litter box for him. Still, he has preferred to be gone all night in below zero temps. (Last night it was -15) He lets me pet him and even pick him up. He has been here for about a year and a half. Oh, BTW, I have seen him WITH the foxes at night One tough guy! Question is - where the heck does he go at night in the snow and cold that is better than a heated house with food and water?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome...we'd love to pictures of Milo and your new little one.


----------



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello! Id love to post some pictures but I dont have permissions to do so yet! Will do as soon as I can! We acctualy ended up getting our new kitten yesterday! Hes all white appart from afew dots on his head! 

We arent quite sure what we will call him yet, I'm sure we will figure something out soon 

Milo kinda likes him already, they are eating and sleeping together, and right now hes giving the kitten a wash, the kitten isent to pleased with it!

The one thing that wories me is that Milo sometimes plays really rough with the kitten and hurts him. He ussualy stops when the kitten cries out but sometimes he just ignores it and caries on. But I have to say the little one wont take no bullshit! He hisses and swipes at Milo if hes annoyed and does his best in the biting and scratching regard when Milo is "playing" with him. Hes only 6 weeks but already amazing personality!

Any advice on the fighting part thoe? Makes me abit nervous, I dont want my 6week old to get torn apart by my 6month!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! My Murphy was the same way when we got him home -- running around, exploring, happy as a clam. He was having so much fun exploring, there was no need to put him in a safe room.

I hope everything goes well with the introduction of the new kitty!


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

That fight is not fight, do not worry.  I do not think they will hurt each other. I have kitties, too. Two of them are very small, and three of them are about 8 month old. They play also on the same way, and the small ones cries a lot, but they do not hurt each other. They just play. And even the mother can play like that with the kitties. They teach the kitty so she/he will be able to protect her/himself if she/he learn to fight. And she/he will be strong, who can run, jump and everything what the cat must know. 
( I have 14 rescued cat home - age 5 years - about two month and I never had problem with the "fights", that ones just "plays".)


----------



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

The thing that woried me is that I found 2 patches of blood on the kittens coat where Milo had been to rough. Should I just let them play or should i try to restrict it abit untill the kitten is big enough to defend himself? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If it looks like Milo's getting too rough (you hear the kitten yowling or frantically trying to get away) then I'd try to distract Milo for a while. When my girls get too rough, I shake a can half-filled with pennies. They hate the noise, so that puts an end to things pretty quickly. You might give that a try.


----------



## jennasmom (Jan 9, 2011)

hello everyon I'm new too. I adopted Jenna in bklyn ny 1 year ago I'm looking for Brandy her foster mom we lost touch


----------



## jaderman (Jan 10, 2011)

I am new too and it is nice to meet you.


----------



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Posted some pictures of Milo in the photo gallery!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

for goldtanker and midnight, many ferals won't go into a box because they feel its a trap, either a real trap or place with only one exit.. "if something big and mean sticks its head in ther door I'm toast" sometimes putting a cat house up high works better.. or in area that would prevent larger critters access...


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

I still did not think it is a serious fight. I think they just played and they hurt little each other with their nail. If the bigger one wanted to hurt (or to kill) the smallest he could do before. But he did not, so I think you do not need afraid.  
Is the little one afraid of the big one? Or she begin to play to? You can see on them if something wrong. If the little one run away sometimes, because the biggest one "hurt" her little is normal, because at the next second the little one will jump on the biggest one, and wants to "eat" him. This mean they play, even if we think it is to serious.


----------



## Nitachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Milo and Rocky (Thats what we have called the new kitten!) are getting along great. And yeah Sunlight you were right, they both play together all day! Milo just gets abit rough with Rocky sometimes and hurts him, but Rocky is a tough kitten so he will be fine! They love eachother, its a match made in heaven! They play, eat and sleep together. And most of the time its Rocky thats pouncing on Milo's tail to start a "fight". 
I am so happy we decided to get Rocky, Milo loves him and hes the sweetest kitten ever! Only down side is that he dosent like being held  But then again our Milo loves it so I guess it balances out!


----------



## MyPancakes (Jan 12, 2011)

kittens are the best! i wish their energy levels wouldn't die down as they get older.


then again i wish MY energy level didn't die down.


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Nitachi said:


> Milo and Rocky (Thats what we have called the new kitten!) are getting along great. And yeah Sunlight you were right, they both play together all day! Milo just gets abit rough with Rocky sometimes and hurts him, but Rocky is a tough kitten so he will be fine! They love eachother, its a match made in heaven! They play, eat and sleep together. And most of the time its Rocky thats pouncing on Milo's tail to start a "fight".
> I am so happy we decided to get Rocky, Milo loves him and hes the sweetest kitten ever! Only down side is that he dosent like being held  But then again our Milo loves it so I guess it balances out!


 I am happy to listen they are O.K. together.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there, me too


----------



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

That's great that they're getting along really well now. I was worried when I brought a new kitten into my house that my older girls wouldn't like him, and at first they hissed and growled at him, but now they are all best buds!


----------



## pookieboy (Jan 7, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> for goldtanker and midnight, many ferals won't go into a box because they feel its a trap, either a real trap or place with only one exit.. "if something big and mean sticks its head in ther door I'm toast" sometimes putting a cat house up high works better.. or in area that would prevent larger critters access...


Goldtanker, I've got ferals also. I bought an electrically heated petbed at Menards this year. I placed it on top of my picnic table which is located on my covered back porch. I jerryrigged pieces of styrofoan insulation into a 3 sided cover for it and then drapped a kingsize, double comforter over it, open at one end but escapeable on the other end if kittie so chooses. Kitties haven't found it yet but I'll let you know if any of them take me up on my "hospitality".


----------

